# 2013 F10 psdzdata



## Ionic202 (Aug 12, 2012)

I am getting a new F10 in the next couple of weeks build date of 7/12 (ship is on the way). Will I be able to use the current psdzdata out there to code or will I need to wait for the next files to be out there? This is a cool thing to be able to do to our BMWs. Individual BMW - you bet this is better!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ionic202 said:


> I am getting a new F10 in the next couple of weeks build date of 7/12 (ship is on the way). Will I be able to use the current psdzdata out there to code or will I need to wait for the next files to be out there? This is a cool thing to be able to do to our BMWs. Individual BMW - you bet this is better!:thumbup:


You will most likely need newer 47.x PSdZdata. Hopefully though we will have it before your car arrives.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes it should work with your 2013 X3. Data files 47.x are not available, 46.6 was released but it went into a controversy if it's the right and complete set. We don't want to work with half cooked files. 

Don't worry all should go smoothly.


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

half cooked files
These Files were the newest this Time!

"Data files 47.x are not available"
These Data Files are available, I have it here but not for a half cooked April1!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> Yes it should work with your 2013 X3. Data files 47.x are not available, 46.6 was released but it went into a controversy if it's the right and complete set. We don't want to work with half cooked files.
> 
> Don't worry all should go smoothly.





Bummel said:


> half cooked files
> These Files were the newest this Time!
> 
> "Data files 47.x are not available"
> These Data Files are available, I have it here but not for a half cooked April1!:thumbup:


Bummel is correct. The 46.6 Data files were perfectly legitimate and good. Nothing wrong with them. I was incorrect with my initial assessment. uch:

But now I skip 47.1 and wait for 47.4.
: popcorn:


----------



## Ionic202 (Aug 12, 2012)

Any update on the 47.x files yet? I think I may get the car this weekend!:beerchug:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ionic202 said:


> Any update on the 47.x files yet? I think I may get the car this weekend!:beerchug:


When you have your car, cable and E-Sys, PM me. I'll make sure you have the PSdZData you need. :thumbup:


----------



## Hagbrain (Aug 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> When you have your car, cable and E-Sys, PM me. I'll make sure you have the PSdZData you need. :thumbup:


Dear Shawnsheridan.

I´m from Germany and BMW updated my F10 to a new Version. (My Junction Box is crashed, BMW changed it and programmed the Car. Now i need a PSDZdata with the CAF File CAFD_000000F9_007_003_111. Have you a copy from this one?

Greetings

Hagbrain


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hagbrain said:


> Dear Shawnsheridan.
> 
> I´m from Germany and BMW updated my F10 to a new Version. (My Junction Box is crashed, BMW changed it and programmed the Car. Now i need a PSDZdata with the CAF File CAFD_000000F9_007_003_111. Have you a copy from this one?
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM with the D/L Link.

Understand though that most times, you can use the newer CAFD files in your old PSdZData installation, but not always. Sometimes the newer CAFD files also have dependencies on other newer files (.jar, .dll, etc.). I am seeing the latter with the newer v.47.4 CAFD files.

If you get a "cdDeploy ProcessedWithError", you definitely need the full PSdZData package.


----------



## F11-Newbie (Aug 25, 2012)

Gentlemen,
awful job you are doing here !!!

I'll geht my 07/12 F11 next friday and cannot wait to drive it.
Now I was obviously way too quick with my preparations:
I created the cable, downloaded 3.18 but found now in the posts that 46.3 is far too old for my new dream.
Anyone who could help, I really would appreciate it. Im mainly interested in VIM and closing trunk by the internal button.
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

F11-Newbie said:


> Gentlemen,
> awful job you are doing here !!!
> 
> I'll geht my 07/12 F11 next friday and cannot wait to drive it.
> ...


Moin,

ich kann Dir helfen!
Wir müssen das aber über PM machen!
Was hast Du Dir für einen bestellt?

Bummel


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I sent you a PM with the D/L Link.
> 
> Understand though that most times, you can use the newer CAFD files in your old PSdZData installation, but not always. Sometimes the newer CAFD files also have dependencies on other newer files (.jar, .dll, etc.). I am seeing the latter with the newer v.47.4 CAFD files.
> 
> If you get a "cdDeploy ProcessedWithError", you definitely need the full PSdZData package.


I have a 2013 F10 that I tried coding this weekend using the 2_46.6 psdzdata package and it doesn't appear to be valid for the 2013's. Many of the CAFD were not valid for the modules. The only modules that I could successfully code were the HKFM, PDC and TRSVC. Some modules such as HU_CIC were not even present in my car (I am assuming that this is due to the next generation navigation system).

Is is possible to get a copy of the 47.4 psdzdata package?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> I have a 2013 F10 that I tried coding this weekend using the 2_46.6 psdzdata package and it doesn't appear to be valid for the 2013's. Many of the CAFD were not valid for the modules. The only modules that I could successfully code were the HKFM, PDC and TRSVC. Some modules such as HU_CIC were not even present in my car (I am assuming that this is due to the next generation navigation system).
> 
> Is is possible to get a copy of the 47.4 psdzdata package?
> 
> ...


So you have the Next Gen Nav? Do you have HU_H ECU or something like that, HU_x?


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

I do have the next gen nav. Instead of HU_CIC module, I have HU_NBT. I attached a screenprint showing all of the modules that I have.

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> I do have the next gen nav. Instead of HU_CIC module, I have HU_NBT. I attached a screenprint showing all of the modules that I have.
> 
> Adam


Sweet! PM Sent with D/L Links.


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome, Thanks! I'll start downloading it and will try it again once all of the downloads have completed...


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

Good news! The 47.4 psdzdata set works with all of the modules other than CAS. I forgot to write down the error message, but I'll try again tomorrow. I was able to code quite a few things in the HU_NBT module too!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> Good news! The 47.4 psdzdata set works with all of the modules other than CAS. I forgot to write down the error message, but I'll try again tomorrow. I was able to code quite a few things in the HU_NBT module too!


Let me know what the CAS Error Code is when and if you see it again.


----------



## mongsiri (Nov 21, 2011)

Please let me have 47.4 psdzdata~ I got program updated on my F10 and coding doesn't work anymore..T_T


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mongsiri said:


> Please let me have 47.4 psdzdata~ I got program updated on my F10 and coding doesn't work anymore..T_T


PM Sent with D/L Links.


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

falcongeek said:


> Good news! The 47.4 psdzdata set works with all of the modules other than CAS. I forgot to write down the error message, but I'll try again tomorrow. I was able to code quite a few things in the HU_NBT module too!


Did you have an read Error? File not found?

Bummel


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe that it was a file not found error, but I will verify this evening.


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

I confirmed that it was a file not found error for the cafd_0000000f-005_024_221 file. Full error is attached.

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> I confirmed that it was a file not found error for the cafd_0000000f-005_024_221 file. Full error is attached.
> 
> Adam


Oh boy. Did I send you 47.1 instead of 47.4?


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Oh boy. Did I send you 47.1 instead of 47.4?


I think you sent me 47.4, at least the files all had 47.4 in the title so I am assuming they were right.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> I think you sent me 47.4, at least the files all had 47.4 in the title so I am assuming they were right.


Ok, good.

You actually have 47.1 on your car, and for some inexplicable reason, 47.4 did not contain 6 CAFD files that were in 47.1, so if you need the other 5, let me know.

Right Orphan Files (6) Size Modified
-------------------------------------------------------------
cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_220 1,006,395 6/14/2012 8:28:02 AM
cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_221 1,004,963 6/14/2012 8:08:18 AM
cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_222 1,005,095 6/14/2012 8:00:04 AM
cafd_00000a3f.caf.005_001_008 142,521 6/14/2012 7:06:02 AM
cafd_00000794.caf.002_020_029 6,060,497 6/14/2012 7:05:54 AM
cafd_00000794.caf.004_122_077 6,468,403 6/14/2012 6:40:58 AM


----------



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent with D/L Links.


Shawn

I too may need the 47.7 files. I have a 2103 x3 and am in Germany, Just now got all my things together and started coding. With your previous help (and I am so ever grateful) I was able to change the radio frequencies to the European standards (instead of the US) and it really works! But I have some data display errors (when the display is showing the radio frequencies or names) and cannot figure out how to correct it. For example - some numbers appear to be doubled on a single character. i.e. a 7 and a 4 may appear on top of each other... and sometimes it looks like a check-mark is on top of a number (single digit) 
Anyway - I am using 46.6 (as far as I can tell) and have had no coding errors - it may be that some other setting needs to be changed. However a link to 47.7 would be greatly appreciated

And if anyone else in the Kaiserslautern Germany area would like to get together to work on this coding stuff, please let me know....

Thanks for ALL of the help and assistance you guys provide to us newbies!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Randeyman said:


> Shawn
> 
> I too may need the 47.7 files. I have a 2103 x3 and am in Germany, Just now got all my things together and started coding. With your previous help (and I am so ever grateful) I was able to change the radio frequencies to the European standards (instead of the US) and it really works! But I have some data display errors (when the display is showing the radio frequencies or names) and cannot figure out how to correct it. For example - some numbers appear to be doubled on a single character. i.e. a 7 and a 4 may appear on top of each other... and sometimes it looks like a check-mark is on top of a number (single digit)
> Anyway - I am using 46.6 (as far as I can tell) and have had no coding errors - it may be that some other setting needs to be changed. However a link to 47.7 would be greatly appreciated
> ...


47.7? I want that too, but I think it is still baking in the BMW oven in Munich. 

I'll send you 47.4 links now though to hold you over...

So, HU_CIC / 3002 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC	/ RADIO_COUNTRY - ECE did the trick for you in that your FM Radio is now tuning in 100khz increments, and you are picking up the even FM channel center frequencies? I figured it would, but thanks for confirming it did. I will update the F10 Cheat Sheet for Rev. 4.


----------



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

Shawn

Got your PM. Thanks so much! And...Sorry about the 47.7 typo - I should put my glasses on when I first get up! :rofl:

Yes! I can confirm the info you gave works to change the FM frequency spacing. It ALSO works on the AM band - it changed that to 9khz (rather than 10khz) so the AM works perfect. Now if I could just get rid of the random "check-marks" that show up on the display...

Additionally the scrolling function for "automatically scanned" frequenciies does not work properly. If I go to that screen, I see 10 - 15 radios frequencies that the tuner has found and normally you can just scroll thru them and select one - well the "scroll" function (the red rectulangular box) does not scroll correctly. If you go up 3 or 4 it jumps back to the bottom of the list. 

(I don't know.... but perhaps Bummel can help? He is in Germany too?)

There must be something else that I need to change - I will search tonight (I am at work)

btw - the auto door unlock function works GREAT! I am soooo happy! (simple things can make a big difference):thumbup:


----------



## Sleb (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello,

i´m new on the board and i have expirience with NCS-Expert and Esys.


I have Esys 3.18.4 with PSDZDATA V46.3 an did some coding on a F10 2010

Now my friend will visit me on Sunday with his brandnew 535i (F10 2013).

Is it possible to do VIM with this version of PSDZDATA-Files?
If not, where can i find new files?

Do i need a newer Esys-Version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Randeyman said:


> Shawn
> 
> Got your PM. Thanks so much! And...Sorry about the 47.7 typo - I should put my glasses on when I first get up! :rofl:
> 
> ...


There may still be other coding. One option you may want to try is to remove S645A RADIO-STEUERUNG US BMW US Radio from your VO, Write the new FA/FP to the car, and then VO CODE the CIC and see if that works.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sleb said:


> Hello,
> 
> i´m new on the board and i have expirience with NCS-Expert and Esys.
> 
> ...


You need only the new PSdZData. E-Sys 3.18.4 is fine. PM Sent.


----------



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

delete


----------



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> There may still be other coding. One option you may want to try is to remove S645A RADIO-STEUERUNG US BMW US Radio from your VO, Write the new FA/FP to the car, and then VO CODE the CIC and see if that works.


Well.. OK I sincerely appreciate the advice/suggestion. Not sure I am ready to try to change the VO just yet. I'm still a bit nervous about the changes I have made/am making. I have the .pdf file about changing the VO, but really don't fully understand it all. When I read your suggestion, it doesn't fully compute (its not you - its ME!)

I don't know how/where to remove the S654A.... from the VO.. and thats just the start.

If its somewhat "dangerous" to the car or too complicated (without very specific instructions), I'm not sure I want to try it yet. :eeps: But I'm ready to learn!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Randeyman said:


> Well.. OK I sincerely appreciate the advice/suggestion. Not sure I am ready to try to change the VO just yet. I'm still a bit nervous about the changes I have made/am making. I have the .pdf file about changing the VO, but really don't fully understand it all. When I read your suggestion, it doesn't fully compute (its not you - its ME!)
> 
> I don't know how/where to remove the S654A.... from the VO.. and thats just the start.
> 
> If its somewhat "dangerous" to the car or too complicated (without very specific instructions), I'm not sure I want to try it yet. :eeps: But I'm ready to learn!!!


It really isn't. When you get more comfortable with E-Sys, PM me, and I will explain it in detail.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Randeyman said:


> Well.. OK I sincerely appreciate the advice/suggestion. Not sure I am ready to try to change the VO just yet. I'm still a bit nervous about the changes I have made/am making. I have the .pdf file about changing the VO, but really don't fully understand it all. When I read your suggestion, it doesn't fully compute (its not you - its ME!)
> 
> I don't know how/where to remove the S654A.... from the VO.. and thats just the start.
> 
> If its somewhat "dangerous" to the car or too complicated (without very specific instructions), I'm not sure I want to try it yet. :eeps: But I'm ready to learn!!!


As a first exercise to gain more confidence, try to save your FA and SVT to a local folder. And also see that you can load them back to E-Sys without reading from the car.


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need only the new PSdZData. PM Sent.


hey shawnsheridan

can you send me the new full 47.4 data package too?? i will experiment with the HUD Entertainment List and Telephone, cause i didnt found these options in kombi Module. 
i will also ask my dealer about an update for programming with 47.x, perhaps it will work than.

thanks
sibob


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Please send me a PM with the download of 47.x too.... THANKS!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> hey shawnsheridan
> 
> can you send me the new full 47.4 data package too?? i will experiment with the HUD Entertainment List and Telephone, cause i didnt found these options in kombi Module.
> i will also ask my dealer about an update for programming with 47.x, perhaps it will work than.
> ...





clem86 said:


> Please send me a PM with the download of 47.x too.... THANKS!!!


PM's Sent.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Could you please send me the link to the 47.4 PSDZdata files as well. My 530D from July 2012 also has 1 module that does not work with 46.6.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Could you please send me the link to the 47.4 PSDZdata files as well. My 530D from July 2012 also has 1 module that does not work with 46.6.


PM Sent.


----------



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> There may still be other coding. One option you may want to try is to remove S645A RADIO-STEUERUNG US BMW US Radio from your VO, Write the new FA/FP to the car, and then VO CODE the CIC and see if that works.


Shawn

I am still going thru all the SVT to see if any other thing looks like it will help. One item of note is the fact that for FM in the US, the normal deemphasis is 75us (micro seconds) most of the rest of the world uses 50us. So I am gonna change that option - Idoubt it will do anything, but ya never know....

AND.... I finally got Jdownloader working to get all the new 47.4 files. Took a while but they are here. Thanks so much for the post and advice! Now I just need to know how to load them into esys and "move out" the 46.6 version. Do I need to re-install esys? or just unpack the rar files? Will they self install and replace the old version? I don't want to mess up what I already have...

THANKS!


----------



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Could you please send me the link to the 47.4 PSDZdata files as well. My 530D from July 2012 also has 1 module that does not work with 46.6.


Are you anywhere near K-Town? If so PM me - maybe we can share info.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Randeyman said:


> Shawn
> 
> I am still going thru all the SVT to see if any other thing looks like it will help. One item of note is the fact that for FM in the US, the normal deemphasis is 75us (micro seconds) most of the rest of the world uses 50us. So I am gonna change that option - Idoubt it will do anything, but ya never know....
> 
> ...


Remove 46.6:
1)Delete psdzdata folder from C:\ESysData\

Install 47.4:
2) Extract psdzdata folder from 47.4 Archive
3) Copy new psdzdata folder to C:\ESysData\


----------



## Randeyman (Jul 31, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Remove 46.6:
> 1)Delete psdzdata folder from C:\ESysData\
> 
> Install 47.4:
> ...


Got it. THANKS (again and again!) :thumbup:

Will give an update on things in a day or two - today is my Anniversary - so the wife is top priority!


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Celebrate!


----------



## crazyiven (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi!

I want to code a F30 but my PSDZData is to old, can some please send me the links for the 47.4 Version? That would be very nice, thanks 

Btw cool board ... was using another but i think i will switch to this :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazyiven said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want to code a F30 but my PSDZData is to old, can some please send me the links for the 47.4 Version? That would be very nice, thanks
> 
> Btw cool board ... was using another but i think i will switch to this :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## crazyiven (Sep 2, 2012)

Thx


----------



## user4970 (Sep 3, 2012)

Here the same issue
want to code F30 but only some modules were shown

HU_CIC is missing which contains many features which i want to code
actually ive 46.3 and 46.6 both arent good for me

could you send me 47.4 please
are these 6 cafd-files which are in 47.1 and in 47.4 missing important?
do i need them?

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

user4970 said:


> Here the same issue
> want to code F30 but only some modules were shown
> 
> HU_CIC is missing which contains many features which i want to code
> ...


Check you PM. Start with 47.4, and see where that gets you. The other 6 from 47.1 are only important if you car actually needs one (pretty small chance)


----------



## user4970 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks
:bow:
i try


----------



## rauan (Aug 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Check you PM. Start with 47.4, and see where that gets you. The other 6 from 47.1 are only important if you car actually needs one (pretty small chance)


Shawn, do you remember the issues we've had with 47.1? did you figure out what it was?

are you still using it or already on 47.4? As you know I have 47.1. Are there big differences between them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rauan said:


> Shawn, do you remember the issues we've had with 47.1? did you figure out what it was?
> 
> are you still using it or already on 47.4? As you know I have 47.1. Are there big differences between them?


After figuring out how to make 47.1 work using certain files from 46.6, I switched over to 47.4. No difference, just about 30 new CAFD files, and you only need those if you have 47.4 on your car.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi I'm new here. Do not speak English so I have to work with Google translator and I hope it works.
I encode for some time and have the V46.6 work load but not, or are too old.
Does anyone have a link for 47.4?
Would be very grateful.

Is there a Esys the German experts speaking?
Would have access to a 750iL F02 and F10 M5 both have no more VMAX limit. NOT made ***8203;***8203;by Dynan.
Is it interesting?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Bimmer App


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> Hi I'm new here. Do not speak English so I have to work with Google translator and I hope it works.
> I encode for some time and have the V46.6 work load but not, or are too old.
> Does anyone have a link for 47.4?
> Would be very grateful.
> ...


PM Sent for 47.4,

Yes. I am very interested in how VMAX Limit is removed via coding. Please advise.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

I do not know how to do it :-( I only sometimes coded access to the cars and I know that the 750iL is the encoding value of VMAX to 03, will take a closer look after the FA.

Best) for V47.4 thanks ))))))


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

I do not know how to do it :-( I only sometimes coded access to the cars and I know that the 750iL is the encoding value of VMAX to 03, will take a closer look after the FA.

Best) for V47.4 thanks ))))))


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> I do not know how to do it :-( I only sometimes coded access to the cars and I know that the 750iL is the encoding value of VMAX to 03, will take a closer look after the FA.
> 
> Best) for V47.4 thanks ))))))


Well, good luck. Make sure you read this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=630462

We looked into it pretty hard, and can not get anywhere with it.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Can somebody please send me the rapidshare link for the V47.4. My current 46.6 was working fine last week until I had my car serviced for a code change in the Start/Stop default function. I am now getting file not found error. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ir0n87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, I bough an 2011 F25 X3 and i need to retrofit CIC on it. I already have ENET cable, complete CIC kit, FSC code and ESYS installed but i can't find pszdata to work with it... 
Can i have a little help? 
Is there in the wild some tutorial to begin working with E-sys coding? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ir0n87 said:


> Hi, I bough an 2011 F25 X3 and i need to retrofit CIC on it. I already have ENET cable, complete CIC kit, FSC code and ESYS installed but i can't find pszdata to work with it...
> Can i have a little help?
> Is there in the wild some tutorial to begin working with E-sys coding?
> 
> Thanks!


PM Sent.

For tutorial, please read this thread, at least Post #1:

*All BMWs ESYS Coding 101-Getting Started *

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624369


----------



## thecube128 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,
I uses 46.6 on my 2010 F10.
After last weeks update from BMW I cannot access 9 files.
Can someone help me out with 47.4 and 47.7???

Thanks for the help.

I also got a new combox (coded to the cars VIN). In E-Sys the Combox doesn't have a VIN and the CAF File is not existant? Any help on this is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## pianosam (Sep 14, 2012)

I am expecting a new F10 in the 3rd week of October and want to mod it. I am in the UK but don't know where I can get an ENET cable in the UK. Also I don't seem to be able to succeed in finding an active set of links to download the files relevant to my car build...

Can anyone help me?

All the best,
Sam


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

thecube128 said:


> Hi,
> I uses 46.6 on my 2010 F10.
> After last weeks update from BMW I cannot access 9 files.
> Can someone help me out with 47.4 and 47.7???
> ...


Wait for Shawn he will maybe help you.

How did you get a new combox? 
Did you have the combox also before or is it a retrofit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pianosam said:


> I am expecting a new F10 in the 3rd week of October and want to mod it. I am in the UK but don't know where I can get an ENET cable in the UK. Also I don't seem to be able to succeed in finding an active set of links to download the files relevant to my car build...
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


PM Sent.

Look here for cables:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=638009&highlight=enet+cable

Shipping to U.K. should not be an issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thecube128 said:


> Hi,
> I uses 46.6 on my 2010 F10.
> After last weeks update from BMW I cannot access 9 files.
> Can someone help me out with 47.4 and 47.7???
> ...


47.7 does not exist, but PM for latest sent.

For Combox, add 6VC to your VO, write VO to car, and then VO Code (Not FDL Code) CMB_MEDIA, and also CMB_ECALL if you Combox is Telematics version.


----------



## thecube128 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Cuorealfa01,

Getting the combox was not really hard.
The BMW AG doesn't want to give out new Comboxes but my local dealer had no problems with this.
You need the exact Part no from the TIS and you will then receive the coded (to your VIN) coded Combox after two days.

No it is no retrofit. Original combox but imported from US to Germany, so I had problems with TMC and ECall

Cheers


----------



## thecube128 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Thanks Shawn*



shawnsheridan said:


> 47.7 does not exist, but PM for latest sent.
> 
> For Combox, add 6VC to your VO, write VO to car, and then VO Code (Not FDL Code) CMB_MEDIA, and also CMB_ECALL if you Combox is Telematics version.


Thanks a lot Shawn,

I am downloading the PSDZDATA at the moment but have to go on a businesstrip next week. Will try everything when I come back end of next week.

One thing is unclear so.
Do I need to save the VO with the old Combox and save to the car with 6VC when I install the new one
or
is it possible to enter 6VC by itself in the VO. Do I need a checksum or anything like that to verify it???

Thanks again and a nice weekend to all you coders.
I'm off to the Oktoberfest - hard work as well:bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thecube128 said:


> Thanks a lot Shawn,
> 
> I am downloading the PSDZDATA at the moment but have to go on a businesstrip next week. Will try everything when I come back end of next week.
> 
> ...


If you already had a combox, then 6VC should already be in your VO. If you didn't have one before, than you need to add 6VC to your VO. The VIN is not important, because when you code the ECU with E-Sys, it will take the VIN from the Most Bus by default, which is the car's VIN. Thus, no need to worry about a Checksum digit.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Can you please help me with 47.4 or 47.5 too
many thanks 
M5F10 2013


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Can you please help me with 47.4 or 47.5 too
> many thanks
> M5F10 2013


PM Sent.


----------



## buflanx6 (Oct 1, 2012)

*need your help with my x6 radio frequency*

good morning gentelmen. I really need your help in changing my us frequency to european . I can see that you were successful in doing this. I do not no any thing about reprogrsming so if you can give me a step by step procedure. I live in qatar where theu also use the 100 khz step like europe. Do i need special tools please lrt me know. Appreciate your help in advance. Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buflanx6 said:


> good morning gentelmen. I really need your help in changing my us frequency to european . I can see that you were successful in doing this. I do not no any thing about reprogrsming so if you can give me a step by step procedure. I live in qatar where theu also use the 100 khz step like europe. Do i need special tools please lrt me know. Appreciate your help in advance. Regards


You need E-Sys and PSdZData. Check your PM.

After you are up and running you will need to code:

HU_CIC / 3002 / RADIO_COUNTRY = ece


----------



## buflanx6 (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought there is an option thst I can srlect at service mode


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buflanx6 said:


> I thought there is an option thst I can srlect at service mode


Sorry, but I don't know what you refer to.


----------



## buflanx6 (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for the help i will try to do some thing if i could other wise i will refer to you again.


regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buflanx6 said:


> thanks for the help i will try to do some thing if i could other wise i will refer to you again.
> 
> regards


Ok. Good luck.


----------



## yaloo321 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shawn,
Can you send me "cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_233" please?

Always thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yaloo321 said:


> Shawn,
> Can you send me "cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_233" please?
> 
> Always thank you.


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rayxulm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you mind sent me the file 'cafd_00000794-004_122_077'?
> 
> ...


This is one of 6 CAFD's that were in 47.1 and orphaned in the 47.4 release. I have sent you a PM.


----------



## AGuerreiro (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, can you send me the link of Psdzdata V47?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AGuerreiro said:


> Hello, can you send me the link of Psdzdata V47?
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## AGuerreiro (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## bmwessen (Nov 12, 2012)

mistake


----------



## bmwessen (Nov 12, 2012)

*psdzdata*

can you please give me a link for 47.4 or 47.5

Greetings from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwessen said:


> can you please give me a link for 47.4 or 47.5
> 
> Greetings from Germany


I'm sorry, but I can't. RapidShare deleted my account and all my files.


----------



## mdernst (Oct 3, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't. RapidShare deleted my account and all my files.


Shawn - did they give you any reason for the lock out and deletion of files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mdernst said:


> Shawn - did they give you any reason for the lock out and deletion of files?


Copyright violations.


----------



## e60_ (Nov 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Copyright violations.


Shoot, is there a torrent going?


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there, can somebody please share those files in a torrent or give me a link for the new psdzdata files?
[email protected]

cafd_000000f9_007_003_022

Thanks in advance


----------



## bmwessen (Nov 12, 2012)

is there already a torrent for the 48 version? wich version will i need for my f21 wich i will get it on 04.December.2012.


----------



## lek (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, 

I ordered the F10 ActiveHybrid and interest to code it. What do I need to prepare, like software (E-Sys, PSDZdata)? I will order the Enet cable to ensure the quality. Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered the F10 ActiveHybrid and interest to code it. What do I need to prepare, like software (E-Sys, PSDZdata)? I will order the Enet cable to ensure the quality. Thanks a lot!


Thats the three things you need right there. E-Sys, PSdZData, and an ENET Cable. Nothing else is needed.


----------



## lek (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for reply. I d/l the "setup 3.18.4-47.4 v1.bat" file, is it the one for E-sys? Do I need the pin/password for it?



shawnsheridan said:


> Thats the three things you need right there. E-Sys, PSdZData, and an ENET Cable. Nothing else is needed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lek said:


> Thanks for reply. I d/l the "setup 3.18.4-47.4 v1.bat" file, is it the one for E-sys? Do I need the pin/password for it?


You mean the Token for E-Sys? It should be in the E-Sys ZIP Package, named Code Away.est and the PIN is 2690.


----------



## lek (Dec 2, 2009)

Where can I download the E-SYS? 

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lek said:


> Where can I download the E-SYS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


Since my RapidShare cancellation and deletion of all my files, someone else will need to step up...


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Since my RapidShare cancellation and deletion of all my files, someone else will need to step up...


Wow thats unbelievable that they did that....Crazy **** right there..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> Wow thats unbelievable that they did that....Crazy **** right there..


Yep, and they stated it was for Copyright Violations "via various websites such as" and referenced this link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-632736.html

And, I was paid up for 6 months, and they do not refund any money either.

So, be warned of their practices.


----------



## highflying (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone else have a valid link yet for 47.4/5?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

highflying said:


> Anyone else have a valid link yet for 47.4/5?


Read this post:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7200721&postcount=176


----------



## ivangoh75 (Oct 2, 2012)

*psdzdata v47.7 download*

Hi Shawn,

I've downloaded this v47.7 from utorrent, but all the files extension psdzdata.7z.001 
should i change to other extension like .rar or etc. ?

kindly advise,

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivangoh75 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I've downloaded this v47.7 from utorrent, but all the files extension psdzdata.7z.001
> should i change to other extension like .rar or etc. ?
> ...


They were compressed using 7zip, which you need to uncompress them:

http://www.7-zip.org/

That said, I did a file comparison with this 47.7 to 47.5, and it is 100% identical, so if you already have 47.5, I would not bother with 47.7. I would stick with 47.5 or hold out for 48.1.


----------



## epicsurf (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

I just picked up a 2013 F10. From reading this thread (thanks for all the help by the way) I see I need a ENET Cable, and E-Sys Software, and ISTA/P PSdZData files. 

Would you send me any other details?

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

epicsurf said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just picked up a 2013 F10. From reading this thread (thanks for all the help by the way) I see I need a ENET Cable, and E-Sys Software, and ISTA/P PSdZData files.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## wander621 (Apr 2, 2008)

I also just got a new 2013 f10. Could you pm me details for getting cable and software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wander621 said:


> I also just got a new 2013 f10. Could you pm me details for getting cable and software?


PM sent.


----------



## 5335 (Dec 10, 2012)

I also got an 2013 f10. Could you please pm me the details as well? Thanks much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5335 said:


> I also got an 2013 f10. Could you please pm me the details as well? Thanks much!


PM sent.


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Shawn I just got the 2013 f10. Please kindly send me details on how to code. Love to know! Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stormace said:


> Hi Shawn I just got the 2013 f10. Please kindly send me details on how to code. Love to know! Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

anything new to cafd_000000f9-007_002_157?
i saw many old questions about this file but nobody got it
i would need it too for my mates f10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> anything new to cafd_000000f9-007_002_157?
> i saw many old questions about this file but nobody got it
> i would need it too for my mates f10


No. This CAFD was never released, and never will be. Your friend will have to have his car programed with the latest ISTA/P or his HU_CIC firmware flashed.


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

bad news
but i thought so
thanks anyway


----------



## tshpark (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Shawn 
I have got a new update for my 2012 f10 at a dealer shop. 
Would you kindly send me details on how to code?
Really interested in it!! Very Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tshpark said:


> Hey Shawn
> I have got a new update for my 2012 f10 at a dealer shop.
> Would you kindly send me details on how to code?
> Really interested in it!! Very Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## marcus28 (Dec 16, 2012)

hi brother shawnsheridan, thanks for everything,. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcus28 said:


> hi brother shawnsheridan, thanks for everything,. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


Thanks bro. Happy Holidays to you and all my other Bimmerfest brothers and sisters.


----------



## CharlesXav (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn, I just got my 2013 F10, built my cable and installed esys 3.18, would you mind providing the link for the latest psdzdata ? When attempting to program for the first time I got this message:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

CAS [40] [C817630]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000000f-005_024_221 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_024_221" not found! [C012]

Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CharlesXav said:


> Hi Shawn, I just got my 2013 F10, built my cable and installed esys 3.18, would you mind providing the link for the latest psdzdata ? When attempting to program for the first time I got this message:
> 
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## CharlesXav (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Shawn, very helpful :thumbup:. I was able to program seatbelt reminder duration, fob/comfort trunk closer and iDrive legal disclaimer time.

I was unable to program anything under CAS module, as I get the same file not found error.

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

CAS [40] [C817630]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000000f-005_024_221 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_024_221" not found! [C012]

Did you manage to find this file ?

I also noticed that for 2013 F10 the module HU_CIC, referenced for 2010-2011 models, is renamed HU_NBT.

CX


----------



## blueridger (May 15, 2011)

Many thanks to all who have contributed to this topic, particularly Shawn, April1, and DreamCar! Another F10 success story! Thanks again and Happy Holidays!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CharlesXav said:


> Thanks Shawn, very helpful :thumbup:. I was able to program seatbelt reminder duration, fob/comfort trunk closer and iDrive legal disclaimer time.
> 
> I was unable to program anything under CAS module, as I get the same file not found error.
> 
> ...


I have PM'd you with your fix.

For 2013 models with new IDrive, the Head Unit is now HU_NBT instead of HU_CIC, and the Combox, CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL are built into HU_NBT.


----------



## onesixeight (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: 2013 m5*

Hi...

I just picked up a 2013 F10M M5 and would like to make sure I get the right software to start programming. Could someone point me in the right direction to get me started?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onesixeight said:


> Hi...
> 
> I just picked up a 2013 F10M M5 and would like to make sure I get the right software to start programming. Could someone point me in the right direction to get me started?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## cyberbrutus (Jan 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn, can you send me a PM with details too..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cyberbrutus said:


> Shawn, can you send me a PM with details too..


PM sent.


----------



## svc (Nov 26, 2012)

Shawn,

PM me with the details, please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

svc said:


> Shawn,
> 
> PM me with the details, please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## alexfossa (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Shaun,

Could you pm me the link for the PSD files for a F10 2013.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexfossa said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Could you pm me the link for the PSD files for a F10 2013.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gtemplar (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi I just started coding tonight and couldn't access the CAS module getting the error where it can't find this file.

cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_221


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gtemplar said:


> Hi I just started coding tonight and couldn't access the CAS module getting the error where it can't find this file.
> 
> cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_221


PM sent.


----------



## gtemplar (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## rambod99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Can someone please help me get the coding software, i allready have the cable. I have 2013 640 Grand coupe. Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rambod99 said:


> Can someone please help me get the coding software, i allready have the cable. I have 2013 640 Grand coupe. Thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## rambod99 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much, you are the best


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello Sean Ne I can code F30 2013 of year. Where to take new E-SYS with EST? I think in it a problem? Thanks.


----------



## rambod99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I extracted everything but there is not setup files or anything to install any programs, do I need to run something or do something else? Thanks


----------



## sfm5 (Jan 1, 2007)

ShawnSheridan:

Would you mind PMing the location of the missing files to correct this error?

cafd_0000000f-005_024_221 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_024_221" not found! [C012]

Currently of PsDzData 48.3 for a 2013 F10

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfm5 said:


> ShawnSheridan:
> 
> Would you mind PMing the location of the missing files to correct this error?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cupra80 (Oct 19, 2012)

Would be very grateful if you could send the link for the actual F ALL psdzdata to me
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cupra80 said:


> Would be very grateful if you could send the link for the actual F ALL psdzdata to me
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## niko14 (Nov 1, 2012)

looking for these two files

cafd_00000ded-002_002_008
cafd_0000000f-005_024_225


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

niko14 said:


> looking for these two files
> 
> cafd_00000ded-002_002_008
> cafd_0000000f-005_024_225


PM sent.


----------



## smartas (Feb 5, 2013)

Could I get the latest data files? My car now has march, 2013 data. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smartas said:


> Could I get the latest data files? My car now has march, 2013 data.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## niko14 (Nov 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn i need as well. thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

niko14 said:


> Shawn i need as well. thx


PM sent.


----------



## djmarcox (Feb 20, 2013)

can i get a link for the files as well.. I just got a 2013 f10 and I would like to try to code it. Any help would be appreciated... ty...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djmarcox said:


> can i get a link for the files as well.. I just got a 2013 f10 and I would like to try to code it. Any help would be appreciated... ty...


PM sent.


----------



## bmwden (Oct 1, 2013)

looking for these two files thx

cafd_00000ded-002_002_008
cafd_0000000f-005_024_225


----------



## bmwden (Oct 1, 2013)

F10 03.2013


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwden said:


> looking for these two files thx
> 
> cafd_00000ded-002_002_008
> cafd_0000000f-005_024_225





bmwden said:


> F10 03.2013


What versions of E-Sys and PSdZData are you using?

What is your I-Step Current?

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## r33 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shawn, Can I have a link for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

r33 said:


> Shawn, Can I have a link for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData?


PM sent.


----------



## Dolcevita (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could i also get pn ???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dolcevita said:


> Could i also get pn ???


PM sent.


----------



## r33 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shawn, where can I get the patch file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

r33 said:


> Shawn, where can I get the patch file?


PM sent.


----------



## ganordi (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello Shawn! Can you link plz last v. E-Sys and PSDZdata . Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ganordi said:


> Hello Shawn! Can you link plz last v. E-Sys and PSDZdata . Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ganordi (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## ch331956532 (Jan 9, 2014)

ganordi said:


> Hello Shawn! Can you link plz last v. E-Sys and PSDZdata . Thanks!


can you sent for me?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ch331956532 said:


> can you sent for me?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I replied to your PM.


----------



## DevinG (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey All, I'm a newb here trying to code for the first time by 2013 328i. According to eSys help I have the following versions: eSys 3.18.4 and PSdZ 4.4.0. The torrent i downloaded said 47.5 version for the PSDz. Based on reading this thread I believe I need the newer PSdZ files to code since i am getting the error:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
HU_CIC [63] [NP24018]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000000f9-007_003_020 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000000f9-007_003_020" not found! [C012]

It's also possible I am just missing the file. I looked inside the directory:

C:\ESysData\SWE\cafd\ and I noticed the file cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_020 doesn't exist.

Anyway I can get the latest PSDzData or files I may be missing? Thanks!


----------



## DevinG (Feb 8, 2014)

Double posted message -- sorry.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DevinG said:


> Hey All, I'm a newb here trying to code for the first time by 2013 328i. I have eSys 3.18.4 and PSdZ 4.4.0. Based on reading this thread I believe I need the newer PSdZ files to code since i am getting the error:
> 
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> HU_CIC [63] [NP24018]
> ...


You need to update your E-Sys / PSdZData.

PM sent.

And your PSdZData is not 4.4.0. This is what is displayed under E-Sys => Help => About, and it has nothing to do with the actual PSdZData version your are using. This has to do with the version of PSdZ binaries used in E-Sys version.


----------



## Caparso (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello Shawn, 

i would need those two missing CAFD files:

cafd_0000033d-001_009_000
cafd_0000000f-005_024_221

Thanks!!!


----------



## Caparso (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry, double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Caparso said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> i would need those two missing CAFD files:
> 
> ...


What E-Sys and PSdZData versions are you using, and what is your car's I-Step current?

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## Caparso (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for your quick reply.
I'm using E-Sys 3.25.3 and PSDZ 2.52. The Car's I-Step is F010-12-07-531.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You will not find these 2 CAFD. You need to inject new ones into the ECU's as follows:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Then you will be able to FDL Code with the newer CAFD's.


----------



## bn326160 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the great tutorial!

Anyone who tried this with an F34 (3 GT)?

And can someone PM me the download links? :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bn326160 said:


> Thanks for the great tutorial!
> 
> Anyone who tried this with an F34 (3 GT)?
> 
> And can someone PM me the download links? :angel:


PM sent.


----------



## m0tz (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello,

Can someone help me with a download link and detailed instructions on installing E-sys/ patch/token. I own a 520D F10 from 2012. 

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m0tz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me with a download link and detailed instructions on installing E-sys/ patch/token. I own a 520D F10 from 2012.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## SincityF10 (Aug 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


shawn can you please pm me with f10 pzdata

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SincityF10 said:


> shawn can you please pm me with f10 pzdata
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------

